# Chubby Chasers versus the Fat Admirer



## Jack Secret (Sep 5, 2011)

As you may have read I'm sure this is been brought up before but it begs asking again. What differentiates the two?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 5, 2011)

I use the terms interchangeably.. I use FA more when I'm talking to people in the community and chubby chaser when I'm talking to non-community people because most people non-comm people haven't heard FA before.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Sep 5, 2011)

Jack Secret said:


> As you may have read… I'm sure this is been brought up before but it begs asking again. What differentiates the two?



I absolutely hate the phrase Chubby chaser...it makes me think of some swarmy ambulance chasing lawyer. 

He's just laying ground until some unfortunate BBW strolls by looking sad and helpless and in need of a self-esteem boost, and said swarmy guy goes slinking after her hoping to cash in on her hour of lonliness. 

Fat admirer sounds much simpler, straight-forward, no sliminess about it.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 5, 2011)

I think I prefer being labelled as a chubby chaser, fat admirer sounds a bit like an art aficionado


----------



## kioewen (Sep 5, 2011)

IMO both terms are degrading, though the first is even more repulsive.


----------



## bettylulu (Sep 5, 2011)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> I think I prefer being labelled as a chubby chaser, fat admirer sounds a bit like an art aficionado



LMAO Like black turtlenecks and tweed jackets with leather elbow patches are involved. 

I agree with thatgirl08. For me, it's just different words for the same thing- people who prefer bbws/bhm for romantic partners over their thinner counterparts.


----------



## Jack Secret (Sep 5, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> I absolutely hate the phrase Chubby chaser...it makes me think of some swarmy ambulance chasing lawyer.
> 
> He's just laying ground until some unfortunate BBW strolls by looking sad and helpless and in need of a self-esteem boost, and said swarmy guy goes slinking after her hoping to cash in on her hour of lonliness.
> 
> Fat admirer sounds much simpler, straight-forward, no sliminess about it.



I started getting a bad feeling about "Chubby Chaser" a while back. It started conjuring up thoughts of someone going "hoggin'". FA does work better for me though it sounds like I limit my attractions.


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 5, 2011)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> fat admirer sounds a bit like an art aficionado



Is there anything wrong with thinking large bodies are akin to fine works of art ?

For me I'm not a fan of either term. I use FA here for expediency and clarity but I don't use it outside of the community. If the subject comes up in real life I just say I like fat women, I don't label it, it just is. If the discussion gets in depth enough to go into SA and community aspects I will break out the terminology but that rarely happens.


----------



## squurp (Sep 5, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> I absolutely hate the phrase Chubby chaser...it makes me think of some swarmy ambulance chasing lawyer.
> 
> He's just laying ground until some unfortunate BBW strolls by looking sad and helpless and in need of a self-esteem boost, and said swarmy guy goes slinking after her hoping to cash in on her hour of lonliness.
> 
> Fat admirer sounds much simpler, straight-forward, no sliminess about it.



I believe you mean Smarmy.


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm not trying to give a flippant answer, but I really don't use either term. I just choose not to explain myself to anyone whose opinion I neither respect nor care about. If it even comes up I simply say that's what I like, you got a problem with that?I tend to be fairly direct. After a few seconds of coughing and stammering I usually get a no, nothing wrong with that and the topic moves on.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Sep 5, 2011)

squurp said:


> I believe you mean Smarmy.



Yes, that indeed was the most important bit of the message I posted...thank you, Captain Spell Checker  

But, actually...now that you mention it...I've always heard it said S-W-A-R-M-Y from friends and family...

You're sure its smarmy? 

*goes to check urban dictionary*

A ha! Victory! 

*Urban dictionary: Swarmy

a sleazy, sneaky, sweaty, unscrupulous person.
He was so swarmy that she wanted to take a bath after meeting him. *

Yep, I was thinking of the right word. Although smarmy is a good word too.


----------



## bigmac (Sep 5, 2011)

I've always thought of chubby chasers as non-size acceptance community guys who like larger women. Since there are usually few or no really large women at mainstream venues chubby chasers usually end up with smaller BBWs.

Fat admirers would thus be chubby chasers who have discovered the size acceptance world.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 5, 2011)

I see the term chbby chaser as nothing but a term for those seeking out their fetish. 

An FA however... That more general. But less creepy to me.


----------



## mithrandirjn (Sep 5, 2011)

I think the "chaser" part of chubby chaser almost implies a comical scene of a person desperately seeking out some sort of fetish. FA is alright, though speaking for myself I'm not a fan of using it. I know just reading it, it should mean "a person who can admire big bodies", but too often it reads as somebody who ONLY admires big bodies. 

Honestly, though, the differences between them can be highly subjective, so much of what they mean comes from how each individual reacts to the terms.


----------



## Jack Secret (Sep 5, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> For me I'm not a fan of either term. I use FA here for expediency and clarity but I don't use it outside of the community. If the subject comes up in real life I just say I like fat women, I don't label it, it just is.



Well said, Brian. I too agree on the use of FA and even SSBBW. Outside of this group they just sound stupid to me. If the topic of what I like comes up in the company of friends or family I resort to "big girls" or "bigger girls". They are tried-and-true and can't be construed as negative terms. However, as derogatory as the term may be, I will say "fat girls" with a big grin!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 5, 2011)

There really isn't one set definition that differs them from one another. Some believe the difference is knowing the community versus not, Orientation (Chubby Chaser at times has an association with the gay community), Fetish vs non, etc...

I just use them interchangeably, but like many others, I do not use either terms outside of the internet. People don't understand it in general: Much less an added confusing label. That being said, I've been asked if I'm a "Chubby Chaser" before, and of course not an FA since it's less prevalent.


----------



## Azrael (Sep 5, 2011)

I Usually use the term chubby chaser when talking to people outside of the community and FA in the community.

That being said, I've also heard the term chubby chaser refer to a gay guy who is attracted to fat men so *shrug*.

Labels are labels eitherway, the only real reason to use them is to help simplify the complex.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 5, 2011)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> I think I prefer being labelled as a chubby chaser, fat admirer sounds a bit like an art aficionado



*L*astminute.Tom : nothing wrong with being a *"connaisseur"* a lovely curvaceous BBW is like a fine work of art....:happy:



Jon Blaze said:


> There really isn't one set definition that differs them from one another. Some believe the difference is knowing the community versus not, Orientation (Chubby Chaser at times has an association with the gay community), Fetish vs non, etc...
> 
> I just use them interchangeably, but like many others, I do not use either terms outside of the internet. People don't understand it in general: Much less an added confusing label. That being said, I've been asked if I'm a "Chubby Chaser" before, and of course not an FA since it's less prevalent.





Azrael said:


> I Usually use the term chubby chaser when talking to people outside of the community and FA in the community.
> 
> That being said, I've also heard the term chubby chaser refer to a gay guy who is attracted to fat men so *shrug*.
> 
> Labels are labels eitherway, the only real reason to use them is to help simplify the complex.



*J*on and *A*zrael: I think both explanations are on the money- I guess a good deal depends which geographic area one is in;but, that is how I've seen the term defined here...


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 5, 2011)

I _despise_ the term, "chubby chaser". Until recently I'd only heard/read it used when referring to gay men. It still carries all the emotional baggage of downloading the wrong vids decades ago over my 2400 baud modem. Beyond that it just sounds kitschy and - after reading this thread - more than a little desperate.
F.A. is an awkward term, but at least it doesn't run as much risk of associating you with a John Waters movie or forgettable recent sitcoms. There's very little subtext to get you in trouble and someone might just mistake you for having an advanced degree. I hardly ever use the term myself. If someone asks I just say I like fat chicks.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 5, 2011)

To be honest, I've never been a fan of either term.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 6, 2011)

Honestly, I never liked either. Fat admirer sounds less creepy than chubby chaser, so I tend to use that if it ever comes up in conversation.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 6, 2011)

The important difference, to me, is that Chubby Chaser has that fun alliteration thing going for it.


----------



## BitsySpider (Sep 6, 2011)

I've never experienced the term Chubby Chaser as being related to anything negative and I think it's a cute term and wouldn't mind using it to describe myself (not that I ever have previously but I don't imagine it would annoy me). For me it really just seems like an quick, "cutesy" way of saying I like big guys in a way that people just sort of shrug and accept.

As for FA (or FFA for myself)....eh. I use the term here since it's quick and people know what I'm talking about, but I really don't like the term at all. Or more honestly, I think it's pretty stupid, but maybe that because, from my personal experience, I don't _admire_ fat-I just find it on particular bodies to be very, very attractive. When I hear the term admire, that word relates in my mind something that I hold on a pedestal, that I wish to achieve for myself, and I just don't. Yes, I like fat guys, but I think lean guys are sexy too, so I don't really think one type deserves to be seen as "better" than another. And while it is a body type I find very sexually appealing on others it is not a type I feel comfortable with for myself.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Sep 6, 2011)

I can understand annoyance with the label "chubby chaser." It can sound kind of cutesy and makes me think about someone seeing a fat person and doing one of those zany Scooby Doo frantic running in the air motions while uptempo music plays in the background. On the other hand, saying chubby _chaser_ does actually suggest some action on the part of the interested party. I know several threads have talked about fat admirers who are in the closet, which is, of course, a person's right if they want. At least the term chubby chaser suggests someone actually doing something about their preference.


----------



## kioewen (Sep 6, 2011)

I think this may be a case where the insularity of the community may be causing a lack of perspective, on the part of the apologists for these phrases.

To the outside world, "chubby chaser" is used to describe someone who is basically viewed as a fetishist and pervert. Anyone using it in the mainstream is very much using it as a slur.

There is no reclaiming this disgusting phrase, even if one would want to.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 6, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Labels describe, not define.
> 
> The sooner people realize this, the happier people will be about it.



Seriously, these terms have as much baggage as you heap upon them. I have no issue with being called an FA because to me all that means is "someone who prefers a fat partner". I don't see why it has to mean anything more than that.


----------



## tummylovin'003 (Sep 6, 2011)

I like the term chubby chaser, I think its kinda cute. :wubu:

FA sounds a little bit formal. 
But I can see why everyone has their own opinions on it.


----------



## joemurphy (Sep 6, 2011)

If you are the type that has a need to show designer labels on the outside of your clothes, then you should have no problem being labeled a chubby chases or a FA. The rest of us just get on with our lives.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 6, 2011)

In my opinion, they are the same thing. I feel like 'Fat Admirer' is more formal.


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 6, 2011)

The term "chubby chaser" just doesn't make any sense to me, I mean, obviously fat people don't run or they wouldn't be fat in the first place and therefore there is no need to chase them.























[/sarcasm]


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 6, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Seriously, these terms have as much baggage as you heap upon them. I have no issue with being called an FA because to me all that means is "someone who prefers a fat partner". I don't see why it has to mean anything more than that.




This right here.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Sep 6, 2011)

"Chubby Chasers" sounds so 80's. I thought it was an older term that was no longer used and replaced by FA.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 6, 2011)

Outside of the derogatory/creeper senses, I have to see them as distinctions. A vanilla Fat Admirer would suggest someone who does not have limitations on what they like, so long as fat is involved. (Although generally more is better in this regard.) Whereas I would expect Chubby Chaser to refer to an FA with a "too much of an otherwise good thing" clause.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 6, 2011)

I personally prefer chubby chaser. FA sounds a little too clinical for me. I've always felt awkward saying the acronym out loud. Although I rarely have to say either. If I'm talking about an ex boyfriend or something, I'll occasionally say "he was into big girls" and if they question/look confused then I'll follow it up with "you know, like a chubby chaser."


----------



## kioewen (Sep 7, 2011)

If anyone viewed tonight's episode of "Big Sexy," you saw the girls repeatedly using the phrase "chubby chasers" as a term of absolute disgust, to identify the kinds of men they want nothing to do with (in contrast to the men who simply prefer fuller-figured women, which they find fine).

And this is a view voiced by plus-size girls themselves.

So in the real world, the phrase signifies someone who is repellent. It's a term to be avoided.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 7, 2011)

kioewen said:


> If anyone viewed tonight's episode of "Big Sexy," you saw the girls repeatedly using the phrase "chubby chasers" as a term of absolute disgust, to identify the kinds of men they want nothing to do with (in contrast to the men who simply prefer fuller-figured women, which they find fine).
> 
> And this is a view voiced by plus-size girls themselves.
> 
> So in the real world, the phrase signifies someone who is repellent. It's a term to be avoided.



It's something to be avoided, like people who think that reality TV represents real life and uses opinions expressed on there to back up their arguments.


----------



## kioewen (Sep 7, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> It's something to be avoided, like people who think that reality TV represents real life and uses opinions expressed on there to back up their arguments.



Just because it's a reality show doesn't mean that the opinions voiced don't reflect genuine beliefs.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 7, 2011)

kioewen said:


> Just because it's a reality show doesn't mean that the opinions voiced don't reflect genuine beliefs.



Yeah, the beliefs of the people on the show, not necessarily the general public.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 7, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> It's something to be avoided, like people who think that reality TV represents real life and uses opinions expressed on there to back up their arguments.



Ha. The phrase Reality TV is an large oxymoron. Most Reality TV shows are staged if not scripted. :=)


----------



## idontspeakespn (Sep 7, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, the beliefs of the people on the show, not necessarily the general public.



I feel the same way as the women on the show, so it does, to some extent reflect the feelings of actual society.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't like either but FA as part of the lingo here is more neutral IMO. It's just labels. The person is what matters although if a man approached me referring to himself as a chubby chaser I think I'd reflexively walk away from him. LOL


----------



## GlassDaemon (Sep 7, 2011)

I like the term chubby chaser cause I think it's adorable, but I know it has a negative connotation to it so I don't use it. If I could have my way I'd remove the negativity around it and use it publicly.

FA I straight up hate, I think the term is... weird, if not stupid, as someone else mentioned and I have to agree. It sounds formal to a degree that I'd use with my father and I'm not very close to my father.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 8, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> Is there anything wrong with thinking large bodies are akin to fine works of art ?





tonynyc said:


> *L*astminute.Tom : nothing wrong with being a *"connaisseur"* a lovely curvaceous BBW is like a fine work of art....:happy:



Don't get me wrong I think each persons body is a beautiful work of ordered chaos, I just feel a bit pretentious calling myself an Fat Admirer and I don't want people to find out that I am right away 

the other imagery that comes to my mind when I use it is like a medical fetish, I can live with the acronym but when I have to explain what it means I feel a bit embarrassed

in fairness chubby chaser brings forth Benny Hill in the Italian Job...

I did however used to live half an hours walk from Benny Hill Close apparently he used to have a milk round there


----------



## Cors (Sep 8, 2011)

I prefer the term chubby chaser because it is self-explanatory. It doesn't have the same negative connotations for me if only because it is a fairly well-known and neutral term in the gay community.


----------



## DanKiiDoLL (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't know, I don't consider them the same I guess. To me a chubby chaser is a man trying to get his hands on the nearest thing with rolls for a night of fun. A FA to me is a guy who is truly into big women and pursues them in a normal manner, dates them, etc. But that's just my opinion, I think a lot of terms in the bbw community are subject to opinion.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 10, 2011)

Not only do I think the term Chubby Chaser is much more easily recognized than FA, I think it's some what more apt (as in people understand the term more easily when they first hear it.)

I also tend to think that a Chubby Chasers prefer women my size (or smaller)- whilst FAs prefer bigger women. It is something that has gotten into my head here at Dimensions. I have started to think of them as two entirely different entities.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 11, 2011)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> I think I prefer being labelled as a chubby chaser, fat admirer sounds a bit like an art aficionado



how about bbw connoisseur?


----------



## J34 (Sep 12, 2011)

Chubby Chasers sounds counter intuitive am I wrong? Why would I be chasing larger ladies? Also if I am chasing them, does that mean I am a creep or something and they are trying to get away?

FA sounds a bit better. Also I like the fact that it sounds a bit artistic, as I am.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 12, 2011)

I prefer "guy who likes fat chicks" or some variation thereof.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 12, 2011)

I've always said he likes big girls. I don't like either term.


----------



## Blockierer (Sep 12, 2011)

This topic reminds me on the movie Robocop versus Terminator.
Who or what is stronger?
:bow:


----------



## tjw1971 (Sep 12, 2011)

To be honest, I just find the women attractive that I find attractive. My tendencies lean towards preferring bigger, thicker, heavier gals. I like curves ... exaggerated curves, even. But that said, I also have a thing for muscular gals, who tend to be heavier for their size than average, yet don't necessarily look very big. I also find the occasional slender gal very attractive/sexy. I think terms like "FA" are really just made up so people sharing the similar (but rather "taboo" in the general public) preference have a way to label themselves, to feel like they all belong to some sort of community.

"Chubby chaser" comes across as rather negative, in my opinion. Not saying everyone uses the term in that manner -- especially among like-minded friends. But overall, as others said, it has connotations of being a guy who hits on fat women with the idea they'll be easier to get in the sack, thanks to having a lower self-esteem and less "competition" of other guys vying to hook up with them. (Ironically, if there's any truth behind that "logic", I've found it's probably offset by a tendency for bigger gals to be more intelligent and less gullible than their slender counterparts. Let's face it. If you're a slender stereotype of what society dictates is "super attractive", you have less motivation to use your brain. More people will hand you things such as good-paying jobs, based solely on your looks, etc.)





Fat Brian said:


> Is there anything wrong with thinking large bodies are akin to fine works of art ?
> 
> For me I'm not a fan of either term. I use FA here for expediency and clarity but I don't use it outside of the community. If the subject comes up in real life I just say I like fat women, I don't label it, it just is. If the discussion gets in depth enough to go into SA and community aspects I will break out the terminology but that rarely happens.


----------



## Lamia (Sep 12, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> Yes, that indeed was the most important bit of the message I posted...thank you, Captain Spell Checker
> 
> But, actually...now that you mention it...I've always heard it said S-W-A-R-M-Y from friends and family...
> 
> ...



I believe what you have there is an unholy union of the word smarmy and swarthy. lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 12, 2011)

Blockierer said:


> This topic reminds me on the movie Robocop versus Terminator.
> Who or what is stronger?
> :bow:



One of the only Sega Genesis games that was better than the Super Nintendo version.


----------



## joswitch (Sep 12, 2011)

Jack Secret said:


> As you may have read I'm sure this is been brought up before but it begs asking again. What differentiates the two?



Pointless dickering over labels, mostly.


----------



## joswitch (Sep 12, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> I absolutely hate the phrase Chubby chaser...it makes me think of some swarmy ambulance chasing lawyer.
> 
> He's just laying ground until some unfortunate BBW strolls by looking sad and helpless and in need of a self-esteem boost, and said swarmy guy goes slinking after her hoping to cash in on her hour of lonliness.
> 
> Fat admirer sounds much simpler, straight-forward, no sliminess about it.



Bees "swarm". Lawyers "smarm".


----------



## joswitch (Sep 12, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> Yes, that indeed was the most important bit of the message I posted...thank you, Captain Spell Checker
> 
> But, actually...now that you mention it...I've always heard it said S-W-A-R-M-Y from friends and family...
> 
> ...



This would be one of those instances where USA and UK are divided by the same language. 

(i.e. swarmy doesn't have that meaning over here.)


----------



## joswitch (Sep 12, 2011)

kioewen said:


> I think this may be a case where the insularity of the community may be causing a lack of perspective, on the part of the apologists for these phrases.
> 
> To the outside world, "chubby chaser" is used to describe someone who is basically viewed as a fetishist and pervert. Anyone using it in the mainstream is very much using it as a slur.
> 
> There is no reclaiming this disgusting phrase, even if one would want to.



Not in the UK. To the majority it just means a bloke who fancies fat girls.

And the majority is likewise unaware of it's use by the gay "bear" scene.


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm a certified chubby chaser. Don't get me wrong I looooove thin tiny lil ladies too... But chubbies just get me all worked up. Here in L.A. the gay community uses chubby chaser too. So it can be an issue.


----------



## curt (Sep 13, 2011)

Idontspeakespn --the Urban Dictionary is NOT a real dictionary. Seriously. Just sayin'.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 17, 2011)

Lamia said:


> I believe what you have there is an unholy union of the word smarmy and swarthy. lol



AKA a portmanteau!



ManBeef said:


> I'm a certified chubby chaser. Don't get me wrong I looooove thin tiny lil ladies too... But chubbies just get me all worked up. Here in L.A. the gay community uses chubby chaser too. So it can be an issue.



I'm with you mate. Though on occasion I branch out above "Chubby Chaser" territory.


----------



## LordQuas (Sep 17, 2011)

I think they mean whatever the person being called them wants them to mean. At the end of the day if you're comfortable with yourself then the labels others use to define you won't matter. I understand why some would find chubby chaser offensive but I personally could never feel insulted by what someone thinks or says about my taste in women.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 4, 2011)

I think the difference is the individuals view or personal living definition of the two. I have dated a girl that was 4'11" 165... I thought she was chubby. Others said she was a fatty. So there pretty much isnt a solid here. I say Ima chubby chaser. But a lot of my friends say I just like fatties. Not true cuz I've dated super thin dames... But that is off subject now so I'll now


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 4, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> AKA a portmanteau!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you mate. Though on occasion I branch out above "Chubby Chaser" territory.



I love chubby girls. They are just so yum. But thin dames... Idk the feeling of like protecting them or them being engulfed in my arms gets me goin


----------



## Tkscz (Oct 4, 2011)

While the only difference between the two is subjective, I have to be honest, I don't like Fat admirer. To be more clear saying FA makes me feel snooty, like I'm a high class chubby chaser. While the phrase chubby chaser is fun to say. But again it's all subjective.


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't see what the big deal is lol I like to be chased and I like to be admired  but in all seriousness why put a label on it at all, we could label everyone who has a specific like or dislike... lets just enjoy the fact that there are people who like big girls and guys as a preference and not label it as anything more than that... but I don't find either saying offensive or degrading as some might...


----------



## penguin (Oct 4, 2011)

My ex was a self confessed chubby chaser, so I associate the term with the "lighter" end of the scale. He liked what he called "plumpers", so I always fatter than his preference (and that was the reason he used to break up with me, too). 

So to me, a chubby chaser is someone who likes women up to midsize BBWs, an FA is someone who likes them all. But that's just my experience colouring my view, I know.


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Oct 6, 2011)

After reading some of the responses on here, I am rather on the fence.

On one hand, "Chubby Chaser" does have a rather sleazy and derogative connotation to it.

On the other hand "Fat Admirer" has a ritzy and emotionally disconnected feeling.

The mixed combinations of "Fat Chaser" and "Chubby Admirer" make no difference at all. "Chubby Fat" and "Chaser Admirer" make no sense at all...

Perhaps we should all put our heads together and coin a new phrase that actively captures a short description for "A person with the tendencies to be physically/emotionally/mentally/sexually attracted to larger persons".

Until then, I think I will side with FA.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 6, 2011)

Forgive me if this has been mentioned before but from my understanding and recent conversations with a "Chubby Chaser", that term is used to describe a Gay Male that prefers the company of Fat Gay Men.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

EvilPrincess said:


> Forgive me if this has been mentioned before but from my understanding and recent conversations with a "Chubby Chaser", that term is used to describe a Gay Male that prefers the company of Fat Gay Men.



That's correct.


----------



## rickydaniels (Oct 8, 2011)

I've never really thought of chubby chaser as a perv thing or a strictly gay thing. I just kinda thought it meant plus sizes preferred, or "I brake for chubby... girls or guys"; whatever you sexual preference maybe. I always thought chubby chaser sounds cuter that FA. FA is ok in my book too, if that is what one prefers. It just sounds kinda dull or P.C. Either way i've been called both. Honestly; there is always gonna be some jerk with a negative comment to the plus size community or fat people, and there is always going to be a creepy closeted weirdo that preys on fat women because he's too stupid to figure out his own sexual issues or so socially awkward he can barely talk to a woman. I'd rather turn the negative into a positive. I've said it before to people, "I like fat girls" it's just my preference the same way some guys like blondes or redheads. This arguement kind of reminds me of the "Trekkie vs. Trekker" debate. Who really cares?


----------



## Avichai (Oct 28, 2011)

The term 'chubby chaser' has this stalker undertone for me, sounds like the kind of guy who'd go on the prowl for big chicks and secretly make photos of them or stalk them for a bit to satisfy some fetish. I like FA better, though I have my issues with the word, too, it others the person, you wouldn't call someone into skinny chicks exclusively 'skinny admirer', etc. I wouldn't give myself a term, or describe myself through any of these terms. I'm a guy with a strong preference for bigger women, the end.


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 30, 2011)

Also, when I think of 'fat admirer', I think of people who like women on the larger scale of the bbw spectrum kind of like the paysite boards. When I think of chubby chaser, I think guys who like thick to 'plumper' type women.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Nov 26, 2011)

I used to associate the term "chubby chaser" to men who "preyed" on overweight women, seeking overweight women, who they _misperceive_ to be desperate, hoping to obtain sex without commitment.

In contrast, a fat admirer is someone who actually prefers an overweight partner - whether their preference be for anything from a one-night stand, an FWB, an LTR, or even marriage.

Nowadays, I think the gay community has the lock on "chubby chaser".

My question - What if a man were to say that heavier women were desirable, but that the weight was merely another preference, like, for example, eye color - not a "deal breaker". The kind of guy who would be attracted to look-alikes of Reneé Zellweger, Chloë Agnew, or Melissa McCarthy - but would introduce himself to the "Chloë" look-alike should he meet all three at the same time?

Would that be an FA, or does someone have to have a "the more the better" preference to be a true FA?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 27, 2011)

The term chubby chaser is just more familiar outside of Dims or the real-world fat community. It originated in the gay community but at least in my experience has migrated to include heterosexuals. 

I recall it being used on the prime time sitcom "Cheers" when a fat male character was seen getting hit on by a conventionally attractive female. He explains it to his surprised pals by saying she's a chubby chaser and likes fat guys.

I don't think most regular people would know what FA or FFA means. However, I've used "chubby chaser" a couple of times when necessary and it's been understood and nobody's ever said "oh isn't that just for male homosexuals?"


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> That's correct.



At least some of the popular culture seems to disagree.






(Gabourey Sidibe in Showtime's "C Word")

*****BEST GIF EVER*****


----------



## kioewen (Nov 27, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> (Gabourey Sidibe in Showtime's "C Word")



And that comment clearly indicates the public perception of anyone associated with the label "chubby chaser" as someone perverted, someone who wants "fat" women to do "freaky" things.

It is a derogatory term to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2011)

kioewen said:


> And that comment clearly indicates the public perception of anyone associated with the label "chubby chaser" as someone perverted, someone who wants "fat" women to do "freaky" things.
> 
> It is a derogatory term to be avoided at all costs.



I have heard the same connotation applied to FA, as well. So I suppose we should avoid the term FA, too.


----------



## kioewen (Nov 27, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have heard the same connotation applied to FA, as well. So I suppose we should avoid the term FA, too.


Yes, I would be quite happy to have that term avoided too, though the connotations of "chubby chaser" are even more glaringly negative.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2011)

kioewen said:


> Yes, I would be quite happy to have that term avoided too, though the connotations of "chubby chaser" are even more glaringly negative.



How so? I rarely even hear/see the term chubby chaser on the net. I have seen FA plenty though- on the net that seems to be where it is the catch phrase... to me. 

Where have you seen the negativity?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll just do the easy thing and avoid anyone who isn't up for getting freaky with their fat.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Dec 2, 2011)

I have posted this before and it did not seem to get any thought. Chubby Chaser is a term that has been adopted by Gay Males, it means a Gay man that likes Gay men that are fat. Before anyone goes around announcing you are a Chubby Chaser please know your audience.


----------



## Jack Secret (Dec 2, 2011)

This thread has taught me at least one thing

My knowledge of gay/lesbian lingo is a little behind the curve.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 2, 2011)

EvilPrincess said:


> I have posted this before and it did not seem to get any thought. Chubby Chaser is a term that has been adopted by Gay Males, it means a Gay man that likes Gay men that are fat. Before anyone goes around announcing you are a Chubby Chaser please know your audience.



EP, I agree it DID used to mean that (years ago) but it has been co-opted to mean anyone who dates fat people, and I've heard it used that way for at least a decade.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 2, 2011)

EvilPrincess said:


> I have posted this before and it did not seem to get any thought. Chubby Chaser is a term that has been adopted by Gay Males, it means a Gay man that likes Gay men that are fat. Before anyone goes around announcing you are a Chubby Chaser please know your audience.



I think it's less that your point didn't get any thought, and more that we all don't experience it that way. There are several posts that talk about how some of us hear "Chubby Chaser" used in straight communities all the time - I know I do. So to say decisively that it's a term that is somehow only for use by gay men and nobody else gets to use it doesn't line up with the experience of a number of us. 

Gay men do use the term, sure, but so do a lot of other groups - in my experience it gets used really broadly. Listeners decide what a phrase means by context - and if a straight woman says it, they will interpret it to mean that she likes chubby guys, and not that she's secretly a gay man trapped in a straight woman's body.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 2, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> Yes, that indeed was the most important bit of the message I posted...thank you, Captain Spell Checker
> 
> But, actually...now that you mention it...I've always heard it said S-W-A-R-M-Y from friends and family...
> 
> ...



No, you're not. Urban dictionary is hardly a legitimate source. There are just enough people who don't know what the real word is and botch it that it has made it onto there. The word is smarmy, and smarmy means exactly what you think "swarmy" does (from Merriam-Webster): : revealing or marked by a smug, ingratiating, or false earnestness OR of low sleazy taste or quality <as in smarmy eroticism>. 

SWARM, on the other hand, means a colony of bees. There is no such word as swarmy, sorry. 

And yes, I'm a word nerd, I had to do this. Sorry.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 2, 2011)

Gay people adopted rainbows as one of their images and last time I checked, nobody was rejecting rainbows. I know CC's were originally or more commonly referred to gays chasing fat gays but term usages often change.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 2, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> No, you're not. Urban dictionary is hardly a legitimate source. There are just enough people who don't know what the real word is and botch it that it has made it onto there. The word is smarmy, and smarmy means exactly what you think "swarmy" does (from Merriam-Webster): : revealing or marked by a smug, ingratiating, or false earnestness OR of low sleazy taste or quality <as in smarmy eroticism>.
> 
> SWARM, on the other hand, means a colony of bees. There is no such word as swarmy, sorry.
> 
> And yes, I'm a word nerd, I had to do this. Sorry.


I thought that word was 'smarmy' which iz a wurd, no? lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 2, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I thought that word was 'smarmy' which iz a wurd, no? lol



Huh? I'm confused, Laineyboo. I said the real word he was looking for was smarmy...


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 2, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Huh? I'm confused, Laineyboo. I said the real word he was looking for was smarmy...


No, I was confused, lightheaded and hungry which has since been rectified. SORRY!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 2, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> No, I was confused, lightheaded and hungry which has since been rectified. SORRY!!!


ILU.  More text here.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 2, 2011)

kioewen said:


> And that comment clearly indicates the public perception of anyone associated with the label "chubby chaser" as someone perverted, someone who wants "fat" women to do "freaky" things.



It's unfortunate that she feels that way, as this sort of attitude may well shut her off from a number of people who simply love who and what she is. We are all mind, body and soul, and to act as if expressing a specific interest in any of those three is "freaky," well, that would probably seem pretty odd to anyone who loves a fat person and thinks s/he is just awesome in every way. 

It is unfortunate that we have to use labels to describe our preferences, but sometimes that is simply what people have to do when they see that what they love and believe in is ridiculed and trampled by everyone else.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 2, 2011)

I use a label simply to describe myself, not because I'm defending myself or being trampled.

Sometimes using a label can be nothing more than self ascribing or even just explaining a situation. If a straight female hits on a man and he's gay, there's nothing wrong with him throwing out a label, along the lines of "I appreciate your interest but I'm only attracted to men."

The last time I used the term "chubby chaser" was when a manager at my job came by the bar on his day off. He was dressed in jeans and a tight t-shirt that showed off a very muscular toned body. A lot of the female servers were staring and chattering amongst themselves at how hot he looked and how a few of us hadn't recognized him in casual clothes. A coworker said something to me like "wow, I can't believe that's Chris. He looks so hot!" And I said "he does look great, and I can see he works really hard on his body but honestly I'm a chubby chaser so I'd probably never be attracted to him."

My saying that wasn't any different from a lesbian identifying herself as such by way of explaining a lack of attraction to a man.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Dec 6, 2011)

Note on previous post #74 (any way to edit a post on this forum?) 

When I posted it, I did not know that Chloe Agnew has very recently lost a lot of weight - one would have to use an image or video from before about January 2010 to apply it that post 74.


----------



## eddiejt (Dec 7, 2011)

I prefer the term 'Fluffy' myself.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 7, 2011)

I guess I will toss my 2 cents in, also. I am not particularly fond of either term. Where I live, the term "chubby chaser" refers to anyone (male or female, straight or gay) who might have an affection or affinity for the plus sized person. Here, "chubby chaser" is more commonly used with a person who only dates the smaller barely bbw type ladies. I think its a SWARMY term. To me, The term "fat admirer" sounds like you only admire the fat and not the person (and sadly I've met a lot of those types of guys here). I don't think either term could adequately describe the attractions of a person who prefers the company of someone that is plus-sized. They just don't seem appropriate to me. Personally, I prefer to call a date a gentleman.


----------

